# Hide Recycle Bin using Folder Options



## The_Oracle (May 20, 2007)

Here's an elegant way to hide/show the Recycle Bin icon on your desktop:

Copy the following code into notepad save the file as Recycle.reg and then double-click it. After importing Recycle.reg into the registry, a new option is listed in the Folder Options dialog box that lets you configure the Recycle Bin icon.



> Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced\Folder\RecycleBinOnDesktop]
> "RegPath"="Software\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Explorer\\HideDesktopIcons\\NewStartPanel"
> ...


To hide or show the Recycle Bin icon using Folder Options, follow these steps:
1.In Windows Explorer, on the Tools menu, click Folder Options.
2.On the View tab, under Advanced Settings, do one of the following:
- Select the Show Recycle Bin icon on the desktop check box to show the icon on your desktop.
- Clear the Show Recycle Bin icon on the desktop check box to remove the icon from your desktop.


----------



## knight17 (Nov 26, 2006)

This seems nice, I've always wanted to hide Ricycle bin, because it just makes the icon arrangement ugly by placing itself at top (Right Click | Arange Icons | *.*)


----------



## estella_ngan (Sep 24, 2007)

The Show Recycle Bin on desktop option is not available under Folder Option> View> Advanced Settings. I've followed all the other instructions and I'm using Windows XP. Did I miss out anything?


----------



## estella_ngan (Sep 24, 2007)

Figured out what I did wrong. There are spaces in the original code because I simply copied and paste. Thanks!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I had a program years ago and I don't think you even had to install it but it would hide the icons. You could even pick what parts to hide by clicking the desktop and draging a box over the icons you wanted to hide. What it did was take a screen shot of the wallpaper you had or the part you outline and then layered it over top the icons. I forget if you could click on the spots the icon are at or not when they are hiding. Was cool and this was back in the windows 95 days I had the program.


----------



## The_Oracle (May 20, 2007)

i know, there's a bug in the 'quote' feature ... here's the 'correct' code


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced\Folder\RecycleBinOnDesktop]
"RegPath"="Software\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Explorer\\HideDesktopIcons\\NewStartPanel"
"Text"="Show Recycle Bin icon on the desktop"
"Type"="checkbox"
"ValueName"="{645FF040-5081-101B-9F08-00AA002F954E}"
"CheckedValue"=dword:00000000
"UncheckedValue"=dword:00000001
"DefaultValue"=dword:00000000
"HKeyRoot"=dword:80000001
```


----------



## l_sergiu (Oct 15, 2007)

It doesn't work on Windows XT Deluxe Edition 2006.

After I register the key, I can find the options under the Folder Options-View-Advanced Settings, I can activate the Show Recycle Bin but it doesn't work.

Do you know another way to put back my Recycle Bin icon on the desktop ? It was deleted by mistake and it can't be found nowhere else (neither My Computer, desktop, Add/Remove Windows Components, nowhere) (I activated the show hidden files and folders and show protected operating system files).

Thanks in advance,


----------



## The_Oracle (May 20, 2007)

how did you 'delete' the recycle bin' ... this is not supposed to FIX a deleted recycle bin, it only does what it says on the tin. 

which code have you been using here? the original doesn't work due to a bug in the quote feature, use the one in my response #6.


----------

